# Can I find replacement/refill gas cylinders in Spain



## Lennondayz (Sep 23, 2008)

We are shortly heading off to Spain from our home in Brittany. Does anyone know if we will be able to replace/refill our gas cylinders. We currently carry 2 x 6.5 kilogram PROPANE cylinders. 

Planned route via Perpignon and down the east coast of Spain.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I don't know but there are some on here who will know. It's likely that Gaslow will be able to supply an adapter to do the job if you want to contact them, Alan.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

If you have the adapter as sold on ebay then you should be able to fill up here but keep it discrete ie leave the bottles in the gas locker and just connect up to it. However without the unformentioned adapter I dont see how you can. However if you look to be running ourt of gas and are near me Rojales just north of Torrevieja send me a PM and I will be able to help you with a spanish bottle of gas.
Gas is much cheaper here so its not worth going down the refill route for me . Another alternative is to get a second hand camping gaz 907 cylinder they can be exchanged down here with no problem and again for less than in the UK. so if you run out you have this as an excellent backup source


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hilennondayz we have gaslow Refill system but we have Spanish bottles as well gas depts are a bit thin on the ground in spain the problem is like France you need an address to buy a gas bottle ( we lived in Gers for 5 years ) if you look at car boot sales or benidorm market you can buy them there cheap.best of luck.jud


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

jud said:


> :wink: hilennondayz we have gaslow Refill system but we have Spanish bottles as well gas depts are a bit thin on the ground in spain the problem is like France you need an address to buy a gas bottle ( we lived in Gers for 5 years ) if you look at car boot sales or benidorm market you can buy them there cheap.best of luck.jud


I had no problem with buying a gas bottle in Spain, I showed my passport and gave them the site address and pitch number together with a telephone number which can even be your home one. It cost 20 euro's last year for a full bottle.

Mike


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: hilennondayz we have gaslow Refill system but we have Spanish bottles as well gas depts are a bit thin on the ground in spain the problem is like France you need an address to buy a gas bottle ( we lived in Gers for 5 years ) if you look at car boot sales or benidorm market you can buy them there cheap.best of luck.jud
> ...


hi they must have change the rules me and my friend tried to buy one each and they would not sell us any but that was a few years ago so it did me a favour because i got 3 reps & 3 regs for 30 euros job done


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

there is a Repsol K6 butane cylinder available in Spain.

A little hard to locate, but normally the Repsol garages around the costas stock them, take your passport or other ID an they fill in a form, take a deposit and give you a full cylinder, no need for gas tests etc these cylinders are for BBQ or camping. You will need a Spanish regulator or adaptor if on 30mb inboard regulator, much better option than costly camping gas, and the cylinders are lightweight which is a better option than to carry a full weight extra cylinder.

Hope this helps.


----------

